# Single Flavour Recipes



## Wdnsdy

I am about to place my first DIY order and i want to start off with simple single flavour recipes. Any advise on flavours and percentages will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Silver

Am watching this thread 
Thanks for starting it @Wdnsdy


----------



## Lingogrey

Hi @Wdnsdy

I haven't played much with single flavours, but I can try from my limited experience. Which flavour profiles do you generally like in the juices that you currently vape and where are you planning to order your concentrates from (the latter gives an idea of what ranges you will be able to choose from)?


----------



## Wdnsdy

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Wdnsdy
> 
> I haven't played much with single flavours, but I can try from my limited experience. Which flavour profiles do you generally like in the juices that you currently vape and where are you planning to order your concentrates from (the latter gives an idea of what ranges you will be able to choose from)?



Generally like dessert and breakfast juices. Planning to order from Valley vapour.


----------



## Lingogrey

I am unfortunately a complete Philistine when it comes to breakfast (as in cereal / fruit loop) juices and I am not much of a dessert juice vaper. However, as far as dessert juices go TFA Dulce de Leche works surprisingly well and is relatively complex when used as a single flavour at around 9.5 % (It is very sweet though, but has an almost subtle coffee liquer taste). The Flavorah Milk and Honey is also delicious as a single flavour at around 2 - 3 % (I've tried a number of the Flavorah flavours as single flavours and they actually work very well that way), but I see that the Milk and Honey is unfortunately sold out. 

A good idea might be to also consider two or three concentrate recipes like the fizzmustard Mustard Milk that comes recommended by @rogue zombie: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-is-regarded-as-a-good-ejuice-to-you.t13521/page-3#post-251533

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I can suggest a few 2 flavour recipes. But not 1.

I will post the 2 flavour ones I have when I'm home

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

As @Lingogrey mentioned, Mustard Milk is amazing - better than most complex Strawberries and Creams!
Dammit, I actually saw who you (Lingorey) are at the meet, and I was meaning to say hi. But I did have quite a few beers, and forgot :/

*Mustard Milk*
TFA Strawberry 6%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 8%

*Gravel Pit clone*
CAP Yellow Peach 8%
CAP Sweet Guava 6%

*Night Shift clone*
CAP Cappuccino 3%
CAP Choc Glazed Donut 7%

*(Unnamed Apple Strawberry)*
FA Fuji Apple 3%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 8%
*
(Unnamed Nana Strawberry)*
TFA Banana Cream 6%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 8%

*(Unnamed Awesome Apple) *
FA Fuji Apple 4%

*Just Another Yum Custard*
FLV Custard 5%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

So thats a handful of flavours, and damn fine vaping for you 

But you must get things like Sweet Cream, Bavarian Cream and Marshmallow (I recommend FA)
0.5 - 0.75% will make most those juices better.

0.5-2% Bavarian Cream makes fruits smoother, more complex. The same with Sweet Cream.

Don't use too much creams or it will mute other flavours.

Most importantly - DONT MESS WITH MUSTARD MILK. ITS PERFECTION. Simple but perfect

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Wdnsdy

Lingogrey said:


> I am unfortunately a complete Philistine when it comes to breakfast (as in cereal / fruit loop) juices and I am not much of a dessert juice vaper. However, as far as dessert juices go TFA Dulce de Leche works surprisingly well and is relatively complex when used as a single flavour at around 9.5 % (It is very sweet though, but has an almost subtle coffee liquer taste). The Flavorah Milk and Honey is also delicious as a single flavour at around 2 - 3 % (I've tried a number of the Flavorah flavours as single flavours and they actually work very well that way), but I see that the Milk and Honey is unfortunately sold out.
> 
> A good idea might be to also consider two or three concentrate recipes like the fizzmustard Mustard Milk that comes recommended by @rogue zombie: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-is-regarded-as-a-good-ejuice-to-you.t13521/page-3#post-251533



I'm not a huge fan of anything containing Dulce de Lech, but ill definitely get some Milk and Honey once its back in stock. Will have a look at the Mustard Milk too! Thanks for the help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wdnsdy

rogue zombie said:


> So thats a handful of flavours, and damn fine vaping for you
> 
> But you must get things like Sweet Cream, Bavarian Cream and Marshmallow (I recommend FA)
> 0.5 - 0.75% will make most those juices better.
> 
> 0.5-2% Bavarian Cream makes fruits smoother, more complex. The same with Sweet Cream.
> 
> Don't use too much creams or it will mute other flavours.
> 
> Most importantly - DONT MESS WITH MUSTARD MILK. ITS PERFECTION. Simple but perfect



I'll start experimenting with creams as soon as i have the mixing down, but as I'm told, i cant go wrong with a calculator... ill definitely try a few of your suggestions. Will have to try the Mustard Milk first, whats the steeping time on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Wdnsdy said:


> I'll start experimenting with creams as soon as i have the mixing down, but as I'm told, i cant go wrong with a calculator... ill definitely try a few of your suggestions. Will have to try the Mustard Milk first, whats the steeping time on it?


Oh yes, a calculator is a must!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Lingogrey said:


> I am unfortunately a complete Philistine when it comes to breakfast (as in cereal / fruit loop) juices and I am not much of a dessert juice vaper. However, as far as dessert juices go TFA Dulce de Leche works surprisingly well and is relatively complex when used as a single flavour at around 9.5 % (It is very sweet though, but has an almost subtle coffee liquer taste). The Flavorah Milk and Honey is also delicious as a single flavour at around 2 - 3 % (I've tried a number of the Flavorah flavours as single flavours and they actually work very well that way), but I see that the Milk and Honey is unfortunately sold out.
> 
> A good idea might be to also consider two or three concentrate recipes like the fizzmustard Mustard Milk that comes recommended by @rogue zombie: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-is-regarded-as-a-good-ejuice-to-you.t13521/page-3#post-251533



I agree with most of this - in fact Flavorah stuff arguably works BEST standalone. Try and vape it before it fades out (an annoying FLV characteristic)

Wild Melon - 3%

Milk and honey 3-4%

Mocha 4%

Pink Guava 3% with 1% Ethyl Maltol

Vanilla Custard - 6%

Lychee - 3-4%

Sweet Coconut 3%

etc…

happy mixing!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wdnsdy

method1 said:


> I agree with most of this - in fact Flavorah stuff arguably works BEST standalone. Try and vape it before it fades out (an annoying FLV characteristic)
> 
> Wild Melon - 3%
> 
> Milk and honey 3-4%
> 
> Mocha 4%
> 
> Pink Guava 3% with 1% Ethyl Maltol
> 
> Vanilla Custard - 5%
> 
> Lychee - 3-4%
> 
> Sweet Coconut 3%
> 
> etc…
> 
> happy mixing!



Will definitely give this a try, thanks for the help! Where do you get the guava from? I see its not available on Valley Vapour.


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh ya, that Milk and Honey standalone is stunning!

I need to get some. Forgot about that.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Wdnsdy said:


> Will definitely give this a try, thanks for the help! Where do you get the guava from? I see its not available on Valley Vapour.



I brought it in myself - FYI it actually tastes like grapefruit - not guava

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> I brought it in myself - FYI it actually tastes like grapefruit - not guava


I've heard this too.

Is it a bitter Grapefruit? And very acidic?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Also pretty good:

FLV Cinnamon Crunch 4%
FLV Cream 2%


rogue zombie said:


> I've heard this too.
> 
> Is it a bitter Grapefruit? And very acidic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Not very acidic, citrusy and tending towards the bitter side. It's actually delicious but not even vaguely close to a guava.
Why they named it guava is a mystery 
You know where I am.. come past and get some

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Also pretty good:
> 
> FLV Cinnamon Crunch 4%
> FLV Cream 2%
> 
> 
> Not very acidic, citrusy and tending towards the bitter side. It's actually delicious but not even vaguely close to a guava.
> Why they named it guava is a mysteryYou know where I am.. come past and get some


Ya if you don't mind, I'd love to try it.

I don't normally get along with citrus vapes, but I love Grapefruit in reality. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Ya if you don't mind, I'd love to try it.
> 
> I don't normally get along with citrus vapes, but I love Grapefruit in reality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Sure - anytime.
I recommend a bit of EM with it or it can kind of go all Hulk Smash! on your tastebuds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Tagging. Looking for a new adv thats easy on the palette


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

FA Fuji Apple 4%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman

Tagged definitely wanna keep an eye in this thread...tht night shift mentioned earlier sounds interesting


----------



## Wdnsdy

rogue zombie said:


> As @Lingogrey mentioned, Mustard Milk is amazing - better than most complex Strawberries and Creams!
> Dammit, I actually saw who you (Lingorey) are at the meet, and I was meaning to say hi. But I did have quite a few beers, and forgot :/
> 
> *Mustard Milk*
> TFA Strawberry 6%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 8%
> 
> *Gravel Pit clone*
> CAP Yellow Peach 8%
> CAP Sweet Guava 6%
> 
> *Night Shift clone*
> CAP Cappuccino 3%
> CAP Choc Glazed Donut 7%
> 
> *(Unnamed Apple Strawberry)*
> FA Fuji Apple 3%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 8%
> *
> (Unnamed Nana Strawberry)*
> TFA Banana Cream 6%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 8%
> 
> *(Unnamed Awesome Apple) *
> FA Fuji Apple 4%
> 
> *Just Another Yum Custard*
> FLV Custard 5%



Do you think i can substitute TFA for CAP Vanilla bean ice cream?


----------



## rogue zombie

Wdnsdy said:


> Do you think i can substitute TFA for CAP Vanilla bean ice cream?


I'm sure you can. It may be a little bit different but will still be strawberry ice cream

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Things that come to mind for this... I have not tried jack fruit on it's own but I can only imagine that it would be very nice!!!


RY4 Double... I love this!!!

Jackfruit... should work as the flavor itself tastes like there are other fruit flavors in the profile...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wdnsdy

Lingogrey said:


> I am unfortunately a complete Philistine when it comes to breakfast (as in cereal / fruit loop) juices and I am not much of a dessert juice vaper. However, as far as dessert juices go TFA Dulce de Leche works surprisingly well and is relatively complex when used as a single flavour at around 9.5 % (It is very sweet though, but has an almost subtle coffee liquer taste). The Flavorah Milk and Honey is also delicious as a single flavour at around 2 - 3 % (I've tried a number of the Flavorah flavours as single flavours and they actually work very well that way), but I see that the Milk and Honey is unfortunately sold out.
> 
> A good idea might be to also consider two or three concentrate recipes like the fizzmustard Mustard Milk that comes recommended by @rogue zombie: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-is-regarded-as-a-good-ejuice-to-you.t13521/page-3#post-251533





Lingogrey said:


> I am unfortunately a complete Philistine when it comes to breakfast (as in cereal / fruit loop) juices and I am not much of a dessert juice vaper. However, as far as dessert juices go TFA Dulce de Leche works surprisingly well and is relatively complex when used as a single flavour at around 9.5 % (It is very sweet though, but has an almost subtle coffee liquer taste). The Flavorah Milk and Honey is also delicious as a single flavour at around 2 - 3 % (I've tried a number of the Flavorah flavours as single flavours and they actually work very well that way), but I see that the Milk and Honey is unfortunately sold out.
> 
> A good idea might be to also consider two or three concentrate recipes like the fizzmustard Mustard Milk that comes recommended by @rogue zombie: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-is-regarded-as-a-good-ejuice-to-you.t13521/page-3#post-251533



Mixed some milk and honey at 4% and it's real good. Thanks for the recommendation!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wdnsdy

rogue zombie said:


> So thats a handful of flavours, and damn fine vaping for you
> 
> But you must get things like Sweet Cream, Bavarian Cream and Marshmallow (I recommend FA)
> 0.5 - 0.75% will make most those juices better.
> 
> 0.5-2% Bavarian Cream makes fruits smoother, more complex. The same with Sweet Cream.
> 
> Don't use too much creams or it will mute other flavours.
> 
> Most importantly - DONT MESS WITH MUSTARD MILK. ITS PERFECTION. Simple but perfect



You were right about the Mustard Milk, it's perfect! I decided to wait for TFA Vanilla bean ice cream and it was worth the wait.

I've also decided to invest in some more concentrates and it's really been worth it.

Thanks so much for all your help!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Wdnsdy said:


> You were right about the Mustard Milk, it's perfect! I decided to wait for TFA Vanilla bean ice cream and it was worth the wait.
> 
> I've also decided to invest in some more concentrates and it's really been worth it.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!


Im glad you like it 

I still make it monthly

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravynheart

I've been struggling with DIY and I've been wanting to go back to stand alone flavours. Are there any other flavour concentrates out there that work well alone? Fruity, sweet or savoury?


----------



## Riaz

Honeydew Melon on its own is also quite nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

FWIW, I think I learned how to do DIY right IMO by learning the individual flavors themselves before diving into ANY complex recipes. Did a bunch of research first, then made a flavor list to buy. WAY OVERBOARD describes that flavor list... I bought something like 50, and probably a third of them or more remain sealed and unused nearly 3 years later. I soon learned that certain groups of flavors were not my thing IOW. So I bought more new that were within the types I liked, and started extracting some of my own NEF's and NET's.

Flavor extracts are not created equa. Most labs create the most popular flavors, but personal taste will dictate which of theirs you'll like the best. Add that some flavors sold are so powerful more than a drop or two might raise your roof. So it is best to tread lightly at first and err to the low side. You can always add more flavor to taste. There are "sheets" out there that lists all of some companies flavors and give percentage ranges for each of them. Makes just starting out easier if you have an idea what is generally accepted by many others as the right range. I don't know about local SA flavor companies yet, but if they don't have a readily available percentage range list you might try asking them.

For me anyway there are a few flavors I like stand alone mixed to the percentage I like for them (which is normally quite strong). Taste is speculative, always will be, so don't get discourage by any failures... learn from them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ravynheart said:


> I've been struggling with DIY and I've been wanting to go back to stand alone flavours. Are there any other flavour concentrates out there that work well alone? Fruity, sweet or savoury?



@Spydro 's post is pure gold. I wasted months mixing "in the dark", making elaborate recipes.. And then not enjoying them. And not really learning anything about percentages.

I would say, in the beginning, follow a few simple recipes. And make loads of single flavour stuff to learn about strengths of concentrates you like.

To get to your question, a few singles I would recommend:

FLV Custard 5%

FA Fuji Apple 4%

FLV Milk and Honey 4%

I would look at FLV in general as they were made for vaping, so many were designed to be good standalone flavours.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Ravynheart

@Spydro @rogue zombie thank you very much for your very informative input. Hopefully this guidance will put me on the right diy track and get me motivated again. I look forward to giving those flavours a go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Ravynheart said:


> @Spydro @rogue zombie thank you very much for your very informative input. Hopefully this guidance will put me on the right diy track and get me motivated again. I look forward to giving those flavours a go.



Forgotten to mention, those percentages I make are with 70VG/30PG juices. So adjust if you making 50/50.

I hope you find your way. I have honestly gotten to a point where I prefer my DIY to 90% of commercial juices. For the fact that I like "different" flavour profiles, and I like light flavour. And commercially, juice makers have to make things that will appeal to the masses.

So I'm finding nowadays, after a hard day or when I'm really in need of something 'good' - I reach for one of own wonderfully weird juices

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Personally I prefer the individual flavor company lists for flavor percentages by THOSE COMPANIES that don't use just the same catch all percentage for all of their flavors (like 2%-5%, etc). IOW those that actually give an individual percentage range to each flavor. So I kind of hesitate to throw this out to someone just starting into DIY. It has so much data for very complex recipes as well that it's a sure bet noobs will dive into them too soon instead of learning the individual flavors right first. But to each their own, so here's kind of a one stop place to get an idea of flavor percentages that are based on input from the hoards more than the companies that make them. That does not mean the percentage(s) given will be right for you, rather just a starting range to find what is your preferred taste.

Just type in the flavor that you want to search, say TPA Eggnog (The Perfumer's Apprentice):

*Percentages in recipes*
Average mixing quantity: 5.3% (Median: 5%)
Minimum used quantity: 0.2%
Maximum used quantity: 20%

*Single flavor recommendations: 3*
Average quantity: 9% (Median: 12.0%)
Minimum used quantity: 5.0%
Maximum used quantity: 12.0%


http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

method1 said:


> FA Fuji Apple 4%


Does this need steeping or shake and vape and any sweetness required

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

kyle_redbull said:


> Does this need steeping or shake and vape and any sweetness required
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Shake n Vape but I leave it over night.

No sweetener needed

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Anytime 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

My DIY collection is starting to take off quite nicely now. I have probably 70% of the flavours I need. 
Spent today doing some trial and error using some new concentrates I received yesterday and today. I made 4 mixes - they smell amaze-balls. I did some speed steeping using a pot with water on the stove (got the idea from YT video), water wasn't boiling I kept the temp at +-40 degrees for about 3 hours. I would have gone longer but night shift called. I don't how much good this will do but this is all one huge learning curve for me.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spydro

@Greyz, 40 Celsius is fine, just stay below 48. I use a UC instead, do not use it's heater, do mine in 30 minute cycles, let the water cool down some then hit them again. That so the water doesn't get too hot during a cycle (although I also have a temp probe with alarm if it's getting close to max temp). For most liquids 4 cycles is plenty with a days rest afterwards. For tobacco's 8 cycles plus with a day or two rest.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Spydro said:


> @Greyz, 40 Celsius is fine, just stay below 48. I use a UC instead, do not use it's heater, do mine in 30 minute cycles, let the water cool down some then hit them again. That so the water doesn't get too hot during a cycle (although I also have a temp probe with alarm if it's getting close to max temp). For most liquids 4 cycles is plenty with a days rest afterwards. For tobacco's 8 cycles plus with a day or two rest.



@Spydro sorry if I sound doff, but what is a UC? Is that an Ultrasonic Cleaner?
They are a bit costly here but if it speeds up steeping then I need it. I'll worry about how to explain to the Mrs later 
If it does speed up steeping it will help my DIY experimentation out a lot. I have 10 bottles steeping each with just a single concIt will help me get through trying each individual flavor out quicker.
I want to get know to know some of these individual flavor profiles on their own, I'm hoping this will help me gain a better "feel" for the flavors.
In my mind I see this helping when trying to come up with my own unique mixes.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Greyz said:


> @Spydro sorry if I sound doff, but what is a UC? Is that an Ultrasonic Cleaner?
> They are a bit costly here but if it speeds up steeping then I need it. I'll worry about how to explain to the Mrs later
> If it does speed up steeping it will help my DIY experimentation out a lot. I have 10 bottles steeping each with just a single concIt will help me get through trying each individual flavor out quicker.
> I want to get know to know some of these individual flavor profiles on their own, I'm hoping this will help me gain a better "feel" for the flavors.
> In my mind I see this helping when trying to come up with my own unique mixes.



UC is, indeed, Ultrasonic Cleaner.

They are amazing for DIY juice, IMHO - they take a 2 week steep and turn it into 2 hours. Fantastic for rapid iteration on recipe tweaks or for quick turn around on your favourite ADV's in bulk.

They're also awesome for cleaning vape gear, specifically atties and drip tips. Some people clean their whole mods (mechs, like the REO - never any mod with electronics in it).

As for the wife, just tell her that you've gone and bought her a jewellery cleaner (the main purpose for their retail availability).

When looking, try to make sure that it has a timer - ideally one that goes to 30 mins minimum. This will save you having to either keep checking up on it or resetting the timer every 8 minutes. Heaters are also available, but I'd say skip that if you can as the cleaning action will heat the water up on its own over these kinds of durations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz

Papa_Lazarou said:


> UC is, indeed, Ultrasonic Cleaner.
> 
> They are amazing for DIY juice, IMHO - they take a 2 week steep and turn it into 2 hours. Fantastic for rapid iteration on recipe tweaks or for quick turn around on your favourite ADV's in bulk.
> 
> They're also awesome for cleaning vape gear, specifically atties and drip tips. Some people clean their whole mods (mechs, like the REO - never any mod with electronics in it).
> 
> As for the wife, just tell her that you've gone and bought her a jewellery cleaner (the main purpose for their retail availability).
> 
> When looking, try to make sure that it has a timer - ideally one that goes to 30 mins minimum. This will save you having to either keep checking up on it or resetting the timer every 8 minutes. Heaters are also available, but I'd say skip that if you can as the cleaning action will heat the water up on its own over these kinds of durations.



Thanks @Papa_Lazarou, if it's that good then I have no choice but to start the hunt for a decent UC. Wife loves jewellery just a pity she doesn't have a jewellery cleaner, it would really save her a ton of time (how was that line?) 

I have noticed that some of my single flavour mixes are changing colour as the days go. Read up and this is due to Nic oxidation.
Does the UC have any affect on the Nic oxidation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Greyz said:


> Thanks @Papa_Lazarou, if it's that good then I have no choice but to start the hunt for a decent UC. Wife loves jewellery just a pity she doesn't have a jewellery cleaner, it would really save her a ton of time (how was that line?)
> 
> I have noticed that some of my single flavour mixes are changing colour as the days go. Read up and this is due to Nic oxidation.
> Does the UC have any affect on the Nic oxidation?


@Greyz - When I was looking for an ultrasonic cleaner in September last year, I bought the Frankfort EZ Sonic 0.75 l 50 watts (the specs on the web says 30 watts, but on the box it is indicated as the "International Version" with 50 w, instead of 30 w) for R 750. It was the best value for money that I could find by a very far stretch.

It looks and feels real quality and I have been using it a lot for the past 6 months and have never had a day's problems. It does an awesome job with mixing (you can actually see the process of homogenization clearly with clear glass bottles running in the UC) and cleaning.

The only place that I could find it then and now was / is here: https://www.safariandoutdoor.co.za/item/frankfort_220_volt_ez_sonic_cleaner If they're stilll available at a similar price that I got mine for, it seems that they've underpriced them significantly if you look at some U.S. online prices: www.amazon.com/Frankford-Arsenal-EZ-Sonic-Cleaner/dp/B007WQJC1I
In September they were still available for online purchase, but now I see that there is only one left for in-store purchase at the Pretoria store (and minus one at the Jhb store, whatever the hell that means). The store is not that far from me so if you would want I could pick it up and courier to you? PM me if you're interested

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Lingogrey said:


> @Greyz - When I was looking for an ultrasonic cleaner in September last year, I bought the Frankfort EZ Sonic 0.75 l 50 watts (the specs on the web says 30 watts, but on the box it is indicated as the "International Version" with 50 w, instead of 30 w) for R 750. It was the best value for money that I could find by a very far stretch.
> 
> It looks and feels real quality and I have been using it a lot for the past 6 months and have never had a day's problems. It does an awesome job with mixing (you can actually see the process of homogenization clearly with clear glass bottles running in the UC) and cleaning.
> 
> The only place that I could find it then and now was / is here: https://www.safariandoutdoor.co.za/item/frankfort_220_volt_ez_sonic_cleaner If they're stilll available at a similar price that I got mine for, it seems that they've underpriced them significantly if you look at some U.S. online prices: www.amazon.com/Frankford-Arsenal-EZ-Sonic-Cleaner/dp/B007WQJC1I
> In September they were still available for online purchase, but now I see that there is only one left for in-store purchase at the Pretoria store (and minus one at the Jhb store, whatever the hell that means). The store is not that far from me so if you would want I could pick it up and courier to you? PM me if you're interested



Thanks for the links @Lingogrey, the website doesn't have a price and the Amazon link says $123. I'm also battling to find one online anywhere, let me get back to you if I want to take the one in the Pretoria store. I appreciate the offer, really I do. 
I found some online at Aliexpress, I'm just not sure on their quality... 
My OCD won't let me make a purchase without researching the crud out of it first LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Okay so this thread has literally saved my vaping future. I was getting over spending hundreds of rands on things that sucked. I decided to give these single flavor recipes a last ditch effort and well it has brought it back for me.

I decided to get:
FLV Milk and honey
FLV Wild melons
FA Fuji Apple
TFA Strawberry ripe

Mixed up 100ml of the fuji apple and another of the Milk and Honey and wow! This stuff is really good. Today's mission is to mix the Wild Melons and then try the Fuji Apple/Strawberry ripe combo.

With the Milk and honey, I feel like it could go really well with one of the cereal flavors. Has anyone tried this yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

6ghost9 said:


> Okay so this thread has literally saved my vaping future. I was getting over spending hundreds of rands on things that sucked. I decided to give these single flavor recipes a last ditch effort and well it has brought it back for me.
> 
> I decided to get:
> FLV Milk and honey
> FLV Wild melons
> FA Fuji Apple
> TFA Strawberry ripe
> 
> Mixed up 100ml of the fuji apple and another of the Milk and Honey and wow! This stuff is really good. Today's mission is to mix the Wild Melons and then try the Fuji Apple/Strawberry ripe combo.
> 
> With the Milk and honey, I feel like it could go really well with one of the cereal flavors. Has anyone tried this yet?



Ooh I believe that Wild Melons is nice, yes?


----------



## 6ghost9

rogue zombie said:


> Ooh I believe that Wild Melons is nice, yes?



It smells absolutely amazing but I ran out of VG when I was mixing yesterday so I have stocked up now and will mix later after work and post the results. I am just shocked that these flavors require so little actual concentrate compared to other brands. 

After some calculations I have worked out off of the 4 10ml concentrates I bought I can mix 700ml of juice I only mix 100ml bottles as 30mls only last a day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

6ghost9 said:


> It smells absolutely amazing but I ran out of VG when I was mixing yesterday so I have stocked up now and will mix later after work and post the results. I am just shocked that these flavors require so little actual concentrate compared to other brands.
> 
> After some calculations I have worked out off of the 4 10ml concentrates I bought I can mix 700ml of juice I only mix 100ml bottles as 30mls only last a day.



Yip... you should try INW sometime. Its even more concentrated.
I have been using the same 10mls bottles of Cactus and Raspberry every month for over 6 months. I use less than 2% each time.

I do love FA. Great flavours. I still need to get into FLV


----------



## Lingogrey

6ghost9 said:


> Okay so this thread has literally saved my vaping future. I was getting over spending hundreds of rands on things that sucked. I decided to give these single flavor recipes a last ditch effort and well it has brought it back for me.
> 
> I decided to get:
> FLV Milk and honey
> FLV Wild melons
> FA Fuji Apple
> TFA Strawberry ripe
> 
> Mixed up 100ml of the fuji apple and another of the Milk and Honey and wow! This stuff is really good. Today's mission is to mix the Wild Melons and then try the Fuji Apple/Strawberry ripe combo.
> 
> With the Milk and honey, I feel like it could go really well with one of the cereal flavors. Has anyone tried this yet?


In his latest podcast @method1 discusses some (mostly) FLV concentrates from 12:07 onwards and the Wild Melons sound really good mixed up at 2 - 4 % : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-radio-episode-4.t21453/ (He discusses the wild melon from 17:12. He first says 3 - 4 % and then advises to start at 2%)

I personally don't like cereal vapes much, but I have tasted a single flavor sample mix of the FLV Crunch Cereal and I thought that it was very good. The first thing I thought was actually that it would pair very well with the Milk and Honey, but I've never tried the combination (the sample mixes were not mine and I don't have the cereal concentrate myself)

EDIT: I just saw this post earlier in this same thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/single-flavour-recipes.t20394/#post-336595

"Also pretty good:

FLV Cinnamon Crunch 4%
FLV Cream 2%"

It would probably work if you sub the cream for the milk and honey at the same percentages - @method1 ? ; and a subtle cinnamon with the milk and honey actually sounds like a delicious combo to me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike Card

Hey @rogue zombie does Mustard Milk have a steeping time or is it Shake 'n Vape?


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike Card said:


> Hey @rogue zombie does Mustard Milk have a steeping time or is it Shake 'n Vape?



Ya you need to steep it 2 weeks. Unless you can speed up the process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Card

rogue zombie said:


> Ya you need to steep it 2 weeks. Unless you can speed up the process.



Wow....I wasn't expecting that! OK great thanks


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike Card said:


> Wow....I wasn't expecting that! OK great thanks



Generally creams and custards require a steep.


----------



## method1

Lingogrey said:


> In his latest podcast @method1 discusses some (mostly) FLV concentrates from 12:07 onwards and the Wild Melons sound really good mixed up at 2 - 4 % : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-radio-episode-4.t21453/ (He discusses the wild melon from 17:12. He first says 3 - 4 % and then advises to start at 2%)
> 
> I personally don't like cereal vapes much, but I have tasted a single flavor sample mix of the FLV Crunch Cereal and I thought that it was very good. The first thing I thought was actually that it would pair very well with the Milk and Honey, but I've never tried the combination (the sample mixes were not mine and I don't have the cereal concentrate myself)
> 
> EDIT: I just saw this post earlier in this same thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/single-flavour-recipes.t20394/#post-336595
> 
> "Also pretty good:
> 
> FLV Cinnamon Crunch 4%
> FLV Cream 2%"
> 
> It would probably work if you sub the cream for the milk and honey at the same percentages - @method1 ? ; and a subtle cinnamon with the milk and honey actually sounds like a delicious combo to me.



Yep that'll work - m&h is stronger than cream so you might want to start a touch lower.
Not a big fan of the "mushroom crunch" myself but some people really like it 

Another nice combo (before the dreaded flavorah fade) is:

Mocha 3%
Milk & Honey 2%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Yep that'll work - m&h is stronger than cream so you might want to start a touch lower.
> Not a big fan of the "mushroom crunch" myself but some people really like it
> 
> Another nice combo (before the dreaded flavorah fade) is:
> 
> Mocha 3%
> Milk & Honey 2%


How long before they fade, more or less? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> How long before they fade, more or less?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



It varies - e.g. the tobaccos fade extremely quick, a couple of days, the ones mentioned above should be good for a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Tried Milk and Honey at 3% in my dripper..

Tastes like Borstol cough medicine.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jarred Karp

Howzit! Get yourself some fruit circles, pop in a tiny bit of sweet cream and you have a great breakfast vape or, some Greek yoghurt with a fruit usually goes amazingly!

(Edit) mix up high vg amounts! Like 4% of one and 4% of the other in like a 92/8 vg/pg. 

But no one can tell you what is good, you need to experiment

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre Welthagen

My favorite single flavour by far is
Holy Holy Grail RY4 Concentrate (DIYFS)
I mix it between 8 and 10%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre Welthagen said:


> My favorite single flavour by far is
> Holy Holy Grail RY4 Concentrate (DIYFS)
> I mix it between 8 and 10%



Thanks and welcome to the forum @Andre Welthagen

Reactions: Like 1


----------

